# 922 Sling "Fiasco"



## P Smith

olguy said:


> @n-spring what is the Sling adapter for? The CSR told me when I ordered the morning the Hopper doesn't sling.


So you'll need the adapter if you want use it with h2k. Right ? 

After fiasco with embedded Sling (model 922), new boxes require external one like 722/722k.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

P Smith said:


> After fiasco with embedded Sling (model 922), new boxes require external one like 722/722k.


Not sure what "fiasco" you are talking about. The 922 has its problems... but from my reading of the forums I saw as many (or more) people having problems using the Sling adapter with their 722 receivers as I did people with 922.

I grant you that having the Sling as an external module makes it easier to replace if there are problems, though... but I don't remember the "fiasco" of which you refer.


----------



## P Smith

You should follow too, not just sit in a past- new flagman ship [813] is sling-less box.
Isn't a fact of abandoning that idea to integrate Sling ? Perhaps you didn't evaluate my words closely .. well here is again:"*After fiasco with embedded Sling (model 922)*"


----------



## Stewart Vernon

P Smith said:


> Perhaps you didn't evaluate my words closely .. well here is again:"*After fiasco with embedded Sling (model 922)*"


I repeat again... What fiasco?

The 922 has its problems... but I'm not aware of the 922 embedded sling being any more problematic than the Sling adapter. In fact, I'm pretty sure we have more threads on this site with people unable to use the Sling adapter than we have 922 users... but that's because there are less 922 users.

The point is... what fiasco with embedded sling? The Sling adapter seems to me to have had more than its fair share of problems with only the traditional Slingbox being recommended by most as the most consistently reliable way to Sling.


----------



## P Smith

You got me kidding... "*new flagman ship [813] is sling-less box*" - can you deduct something from the fact ? Adding to that - do you know what base is used for it ? No ?
OK - 922. So, where is the embedded Sling from his "parent" ? Ah, been cut ! Why ? Because of perfect work inside of 922 ? Nope. Because, it was fiasco.


----------



## James Long

P Smith said:


> You got me kidding... "*new flagman ship [813] is sling-less box*" - can you deduct something from the fact ?


About as much as we can deduct from the 813 being a OTA tuner-less box. The lack of a built in (or any at this point) OTA tuner does not make the prior built in and add-in modules a fiasco.

DISH made a choice to use an external sling adapter. Now they can charge $$$ for adding sling instead of giving it away as part of the Hopper. Perhaps the research that went into deciding that OTA was not being used also showed that Sling capability was being used to a level worth building it into every box, at additional cost.


----------



## P Smith

I know for sure, a cost of embedded Sling is much lower then external. Not percents but times.

Doesn't matter how we dissect, but the fact is embedded Sling will not be back anymore.


----------



## James Long

P Smith said:


> I know for sure, a cost of embedded Sling is much lower then external. Not percents but times.


Ok, just for fun, lets say embedded Sling is three times cheaper than external. But, just for fun, lets say only one in ten users will ever use it. The overall cost goes up paying to put unused hardware in machines. (Not that DISH has not done that before, such as the Ethernet port on ViP 211's. And perhaps the same port on Joey's will not find a use before Hopper / Joey is replaced by the next "best thing" in three years or so.)



> Doesn't matter how we dissect, but the fact is embedded Sling will not be back anymore.


Life changes. The concept of a Sling Enabled DVR transmitting content to small Sling Catchers and Sling enabled monitors has been replaced by Hopper / Joey. Better technology? I hope so.

The market for Sling still exists for other portable devices. Having a USB device that integrates into the receiver is a good way to offer it.


----------



## P Smith

So, why you don't accept the plain fact - "no more *embedded sling* = fiasco of it" ?


----------



## BobaBird

P Smith said:


> Doesn't matter how we dissect, but the fact is embedded Sling will not be back anymore.


BCM7425


----------



## Stewart Vernon

P Smith said:


> So, why you don't accept the plain fact - "no more *embedded sling* = fiasco of it" ?


Because there is no evidence of any such "fact" of a fiasco... period. I've asked you to please show me where you see evidence of a fiasco, and you haven't... so please let's drop this as it is off-topic for this thread anyway.


----------



## P Smith

BobaBird said:


> BCM7425


Nay, you mistaken by the combined press release - it's http://www.slingmedia.com/get/pr-sling-vixs-01-09-12.html
not Broadcom, what is a vendor of CPU/decoder's chip for echo and dish.


----------



## P Smith

Stewart Vernon said:


> Because there is no evidence of any such "fact" of a fiasco... period. I've asked you to please show me where you see evidence of a fiasco, and you haven't... so please let's drop this as it is off-topic for this thread anyway.


That was you decision to pick me and raise it the off-topic.
I would say last time, to close it - future will tell you.


----------



## James Long

P Smith said:


> So, why you don't accept the plain fact - "no more *embedded sling* = fiasco of it" ?


*fact*
1. something that actually exists; reality; truth: _Your fears have no basis in fact._
2. something known to exist or to have happened: _Space travel is now a fact._
3. a truth known by actual experience or observation; something known to be true: _Scientists gather facts about plant growth._
4. something said to be true or supposed to have happened: _The facts given by the witness are highly questionable._

*opinion*
1. a belief or judgment that rests on grounds insufficient to produce complete certainty.
2. a personal view, attitude, or appraisal.
3. the formal expression of a professional judgment: _to ask for a second medical opinion._
4. _Law ._ the formal statement by a judge or court of the reasoning and the principles of law used in reaching a decision of a case.
5. a judgment or estimate of a person or thing with respect to character, merit, etc.: _to forfeit someone's good opinion._

I'll take "opinion" definition #3, to be nice. There is not enough agreement to call the opinion that imbedded Sling is "a complete and ignominious failure" "fact".

(With assistance from http://dictionary.reference.com/ )


----------



## P Smith

We already did stop the sidetrack/off-topic discussion and switched to PM. 

So, no more points will be posted here.


----------



## James Long

No problem ... it is on topic in this thread.


----------



## P Smith

Oh oh ...


----------



## Stewart Vernon

To be fair... someone just posted in the 722 support forum having problems with the Sling adapter 

I can't remember the last time someone posted in the 922 forum with a Sling problem


----------



## AZ.

My 922 was problamatic from day one!....At one point it did nothing, as for why I bought it(slinging). After 4 months a dozen phone calls and dozens of PMs with Dirt members it slowly got strightend out on Dishes end....I used a Hava player and a Vulcano...It was there end 100% and after a few months it was finaly admitted to me!

Im happy to say it is finaly stable for the last 2 months, it still stumbles from time to time but much better.

I do not live were my setup is, so need someone to go to my home to reset/unplug it for me, I found it unbelievable they didnt build in some sort of total reset?

The idea is watching TV when away from home, wasnt it?
$200 bucks and $4 a month for more, still bogels the mind....and still no BBMP or whatever the name is this month....sure makes you feel all fuzzy inside paying for more and getting less!


----------



## Jhon69

AZ. said:


> My 922 was problamatic from day one!....At one point it did nothing, as for why I bought it(slinging). After 4 months a dozen phone calls and dozens of PMs with Dirt members it slowly got strightend out on Dishes end....I used a Hava player and a Vulcano...It was there end 100% and after a few months it was finaly admitted to me!
> 
> Im happy to say it is finaly stable for the last 2 months, it still stumbles from time to time but much better.
> 
> I do not live were my setup is, so need someone to go to my home to reset/unplug it for me, I found it unbelievable they didnt build in some sort of total reset?
> 
> The idea is watching TV when away from home, wasnt it?
> $200 bucks and $4 a month for more, still bogels the mind....and still no BBMP or whatever the name is this month....sure makes you feel all fuzzy inside paying for more and getting less!


Well I feel I am getting more so much so I bought my VIP922/wMT2.I believe in My Account in Dish Online there is a reboot receiver off to the right? you can click on.


----------



## 356B

I think those of us with the 922 and using the Sling got accustomed to dealing with the Sling. It is and has been buggy from the beginning, not nearly as buggy now, but for me it still has occasional issues. Drops, freezes, failure to connect, control issues, changing channels.
I soon will be moving to Hopper and have invested in the Sling Adapter, hopefully it works better. I imagine Sling will continue to expand and improve, internet TV seems to be the fact of the future. 
In regard to the "Fiasco"? there was a period when Sling was totally unusable for many with the 922, the frustration was voiced here and elsewhere for several months, obviously Dish solved the major programs and moved on....


----------



## Stewart Vernon

356B said:


> In regard to the "Fiasco"? there was a period when Sling was totally unusable for many with the 922, the frustration was voiced here and elsewhere for several months, obviously Dish solved the major programs and moved on....


Agreed. That's how I remember it. A couple of rounds of major issues that have mostly been solved.

What I don't remember is anyone having a 922 with a hardware Sling failure, and especially not in large numbers to be considered a fiasco. I do, however, have lots of evidence on this very site of people with problems using the Sling adapter on 722 receivers.

So... I can't conclude that the embedded Sling resulted in a failure. Sling may have some problems, but those sure seem to be common to the embedded Sling and the Sling adapter... and not unique to the 922.


----------



## P Smith

What fact I'm based my conclusion ?

It is no future implementation of HW embedded Sling.
First new best of the best DVR [XiP813] come without it and remember - 813 based on 922.
Adding to that 922 is a DVR what is no more allowed to add to your account ...

For me it is dead end of the feature, ie fiasco.


----------



## AZ.

Jhon69 said:


> Well I feel I am getting more so much so I bought my VIP922/wMT2.I believe in My Account in Dish Online there is a reboot receiver off to the right? you can click on.


That is incorrect.....you MUST unplug it to trully reset your box to reboot...and how you can be happy paying $4 more for what? Guess Im harder to please for when I had mine installed it was there "top of the line" stb at the time.


----------



## James Long

P Smith said:


> For me it is dead end of the feature, ie fiasco.


If embedding were the problem I might agree. But it isn't.

DISH had problems with ALL of their Sling Adapters. Those problems, including the problems with the 922, have been fixed. The feature, Sling, is not dead and is supported on Day 1 of the latest receiver release.


----------



## P Smith

I'm not stated of future of Sling. That's you incorrect assingmnet to me.

I did state and continue insist - embedded Sling (perhaps whole 922) is dead.


----------



## James Long

P Smith said:


> I did state and continue insist - embedded Sling (perhaps whole 922) is dead.


Yet embedded Sling was not a "fiasco". Neither was embedded OTA reception.


----------



## P Smith

I'm not discussing OTA and it's *MODULAR* [MT-2] solution for 922. 
You just lost 2 counts from your score.
If Stuart did decide make the discussion as dedicated thread, then don't drug us off-topic. Please.

Adding to clarification and avoid semantics trap:


> fi·as·co
> [fee-as-koh or, especially for 2, -ah-skoh] Show IPA
> noun, plural -cos, -coes.
> 1.a complete and ignominious failure.
> 2.a round-bottomed glass flask for wine, especially Chianti, fitted with a woven, protective raffia basket that also enables the bottle to stand upright.
> Origin:
> 1850-55; < Italian: literally, bottle < Germanic ( see flask1 ); sense "failure" from Italian phrase far fiasco to fail, literally, to make a bottle, idiom of uncertain origin
> 
> Synonyms
> 1. disaster, catastrophe, debacle, flop, bomb.
> ------------------------------------------------
> debacle
> [dey-bah-kuhl, -bak-uhl, duh-]   Example Sentences Origin
> de·ba·cle
> [dey-bah-kuhl, -bak-uhl, duh-] Show IPA
> noun
> 1.a general breakup or dispersion; sudden downfall or rout: The revolution ended in a debacle.
> 2.a complete collapse or failure.
> 3.a breaking up of ice in a river. Compare embacle.
> 4.a violent rush of waters or ice.
> Origin:
> 1795-1805; < French débâcle, derivative of débâcler to unbar, clear, equivalent to dé- dis-1 + bâcler to bar ≪ Latin baculum stick, rod
> 
> Synonyms
> 2. disaster, ruin, fiasco, catastrophe, calamity.


----------



## James Long

The point is that the decision not to make the next receiver with an embedded sling does not make the use of an embedded sling in the last receiver a "fiasco". If we were to follow your theory that not putting embedded sling in the 813 makes the embedding a fiasco then we would have to accept that not putting embedded OTA in the recent receivers makes prior use of OTA a fiasco. Or any other _apparently_ discontinued practice.

Not doing something twice in a row does not mean that what you did was "a complete and ignominious failure". Embedding sling was not "a complete and ignominious failure".


----------



## P Smith

How much you want to bet: the feature [embedded Sling] will not appear again in dish boxes ?

And remember - the feature was widely advertized when 922 came as new era of DVRs.

Now: no more 922, no more embedded Slings. 
Pure fiasco for me.


----------



## RasputinAXP

For you. For the other 99.999% of people, not. Let's move on.


----------



## P Smith

Gad to see you represent 99.999% of population here.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Ok... so then the embedded DVR must also be a fiasco.

Joeys don't have hard drives... only the Hoppers do... so clearly Dish has decided to never again put hard drives at each viewing location... thus, using P Smith's logic, DVRs are a fiasco.

As James already noted, apparently OTA is also a fiasco... since not only does the Hopper not have support for OTA embedded like previous receivers there isn't even any announced support for an external OTA add-on! So, OTA is also a fiasco.

What else?

Apparently anything not in the current receiver that was in a previous receiver means it was discontinued because of a fiasco, right?

I don't buy that. Dish just made a decision to not use embedded Sling in the Hopper. Could be any reason for doing so... but it doesn't mean the previous product was a "fiasco".

That same logic should also mean the standard Slingbox is also a fiasco, since Dish is supporting the Sling adapter rather than the Slingbox.

Oh, and since you have to go through Dish Online (or the mobile app) and can't use the SlingPlayer software on your PC or Mac, that must mean the SlingPlayer software was also a fiasco.


----------



## P Smith

We could go on positive side - (since you are both with hard persistent drugging out the subject) I'd like to hear from you a couple examples of fiasco (technical, close as possible to DVR).

Oh, forgot to mention - how many users used embedded Sling in 922 ? It would be beneficial (support argumentation) to show year by year to see a trend. I'm predict significant slop there.


----------



## James Long

The best example of "a complete and ignominious failure" I know is New Coke. The company took an established well loved product and told everyone that it wasn't good enough and they could do better. It failed enough that "Classic Coke" had to be introduced - which was never as good as "the real thing".

It takes work to create "a complete and ignominious failure". Not every "bad idea" rises to that level.

In DISH terms, one change I might consider a "fiasco" would be the package name changes a few years ago. For years DISH has had "America's Top" channel packages. Then they decided to borrow the names from their HD packages and introduce "Classic Bronze", "Classic Silver" and "Classic Gold". A year later and they went back to "AT" packages. The "metal" (or "medal" during Olympic years) package names didn't go over too well either. They seem to be better understood with a common name and numbers attached.


----------



## P Smith

If we could stay at technical things, like DVR, HD-DVD, etc .. What could be pointed as fiasco ?


----------



## James Long

P Smith said:


> If we could stay at technical things, like DVR, HD-DVD, etc .. What could be pointed as fiasco ?


Certainly not DISH embedding Sling technology.


----------



## P Smith

There are only three of us: two Mods against one member. Not counting one usurpator. 

Perhaps you could add a poll to the thread as a Mod ?


----------



## Stewart Vernon

I'm not sure why we have to prove it isn't a fiasco. Where is your proof that it was a fiasco?

I haven't seen you post anything that proves it was a fiasco. All you have done is state the obvious that Dish decided to not embed Sling in the Hopper. There are no facts you have posted that prove this decision was based on any failure of the embedded Sling or anything resembling a fiasco.


----------



## P Smith

Because it didn't work well in 922 and lost its value; because new model [813] (based on 922 platform) did drop it off; because no more 922.

Ask your sources in the company about using TI chip "DaVinci" in a future product.


----------



## AZ.

P Smith said:


> Because it didn't work well in 922 and lost its value; because new model [813] (based on 922 platform) did drop it off; because no more 922.
> 
> Ask your sources in the company about using TI chip "DaVinci" in a future product.


agreed...if the 922 was any good it wouldnt be discontinued! hello, you can still order a 722 ..... Id call the 922 more like a piece of **** !


----------



## Stewart Vernon

P Smith said:


> Because it didn't work well in 922 and lost its value; because new model [813] (based on 922 platform) did drop it off; because no more 922.
> 
> Ask your sources in the company about using TI chip "DaVinci" in a future product.


Sorry, all you are posting is opinion. Where is your factual evidence? You ask for proof, but fail to provide any yourself. I think we are at an end of the topic if you can't provide concrete factual proof of your claim.


----------



## P Smith

Embedded Sling [DaVinci]:
Didn't work well for 922 - fact.
813 doesn't have the Sling chip - fact.
No more 922 deploying - fact.

It's become funny, you're asking for facts when you have them already.


----------



## P Smith

I did ask for add a poll to the thread - is any obstacles to do that ? Mods ?


----------



## James Long

P Smith said:


> I did ask for add a poll to the thread - is any obstacles to do that ? Mods ?


A poll would serve no purpose. People are free to express their opinion in essay form.
If anyone wishes to question this moderation decision, please send a PM.


----------



## James Long

P Smith said:


> Embedded Sling [DaVinci]:
> Didn't work well for 922 - fact.
> 813 doesn't have the Sling chip - fact.
> No more 922 deploying - fact.


The problem is with your conclusion:
"_After fiasco with embedded Sling (model 922) ..._"
You concluded that embedded Sling was "a complete and ignominious failure" (which is the meaning of the word fiasco). We disagree.

Embedded Sling is now working on 922s. There is no reason to assume that the DaVinci chip would not work in the next receiver DISH designed, especially one based on the 922. DISH worked out the bugs with embedded Sling on the 922.

DISH also had problems with Sling on the lesser receivers. It seems odd to focus on problems one receiver had with Sling without acknowledging other receivers also had problems. I see the problems as Sling related, not embedded Sling related. There was nothing more wrong with embedded Sling than USB Sling.

It was a business decision not to spend the money needed to put embedded Sling in the 813. Sling is easily available via the USB adapter ... just plug in and go. Many customers upgrading to Hoppers already have these USB devices - just plug in and go at no extra cost.

It was also a business decision to stop deploying the 922 ... and quite frankly, after seeing the whole home Hopper in action I don't see why anyone would choose a 922 over a 813. Perhaps if someone never intended to share their content a 922 would be better, but with the third satellite tuner I'd still choose a Hopper.

So, in summary, is Sling itself "a complete and ignominious failure"? No. Sling is still offered. Is the 922 receiver "a complete and ignominious failure"? Perhaps, but DISH basing the 813 off of the 922 shows that there was some good in the design. So any failure would be far from "complete and ignominious." Does embedding Sling in a 922 somehow combine to create "a complete and ignominious failure"? I think not.


----------



## RasputinAXP

Am I upset that I paid $199 to beta test the 922? Yeah, a bit. But the interface is head and shoulders above the 722. The Sling was icing.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Here's an SAT analogy for you... (Scholastic Aptitude Test, not satellite)

Jamesoint::Hammer:Nail


----------



## P Smith

We could take a couple examples with other dish fiascoes (to close to the theme - Coca-Cola does not fit here):
- FireWire in 921
- E*IDE connector (60 pin) on 501/508/510/721/921, suppose to be EHD.

Same metric as embedded Sling.


> So, in summary, is Sling itself "a complete and ignominious failure"? No. Sling is still offered. Is the 922 receiver "a complete and ignominious failure"? Perhaps, but DISH basing the 813 off of the 922 shows that there was some good in the design. So any failure would be far from "complete and ignominious." Does embedding Sling in a 922 somehow combine to create "a complete and ignominious failure"? *I think not.*


Why you always omitting the key word - "*EMBEDDED*" ? :shrug:

Anyway, I think it does. Best proof of it - no more DVR with it.


----------



## ZBoomer

RasputinAXP said:


> Am I upset that I paid $199 to beta test the 922? Yeah, a bit. But the interface is head and shoulders above the 722. The Sling was icing.


Agree; two things I'm not that happy about are paying $200 for the 922, when I was already subscribed to the top sub package, under no contract at the time. Another similar thing is the fact I had to pay $40 (or something) to enable using an EHD, which they again made free a short time later.

Dish is getting ~$160 from me each month, and they want me to pay these extra fees? 

I like Dish, but the way they are making us early adopters, who HELP them develop their products, pay out the nose for stuff leaves a very bitter taste in my mouth.


----------



## James Long

P Smith said:


> Why you always omitting the key word - "*EMBEDDED*" ? :shrug:


I don't. Do the math.
_Does embedding Sling in a 922 somehow combine to create "a complete and ignominious failure"?_ I still think not.

If Sling isn't "a complete and ignominious failure" and the 922 isn't "a complete and ignominious failure", how can combining them be "a complete and ignominious failure"?


> - FireWire in 921
> - E*IDE connector (60 pin) on 501/508/510/721/921, suppose to be EHD.


You have an odd idea of what is "a complete and ignominious failure".


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Joeys don't have component or S-video output. Is this because of the component and S-video output fiascos of previous receivers?

Didn't I read that EHDs must connect to the Hopper and not the Joey? Does that mean that lack of support of EHD for a Joey is because of a fiasco?


----------



## James Long

Stewart Vernon said:


> Joeys don't have component or S-video output. Is this because of the component and S-video output fiascos of previous receivers?


No. It makes the Joey a fiasco at release. :lol:

I can understand why HD would be limited to HDMI where HDCP can be enforced to prevent copying. And the space needed for three more RCA jacks for component may have required a little taller case on the Joey or chipset changes that were too costly. Bottom line ... it is either HDMI or SD.


----------



## MCHuf

Stewart Vernon said:


> Joeys don't have component or S-video output. Is this because of the component and S-video output fiascos of previous receivers?
> 
> Didn't I read that EHDs must connect to the Hopper and not the Joey? Does that mean that lack of support of EHD for a Joey is because of a fiasco?


Component and S-video outputs are disappearing because the hardware manufacturers caved in to the content providers and eliminated the best analog outputs. While the Joey is strictly a client box, no hdd needed. Don't be mucking up the issue about the 922. :nono2:

Lets look at the facts.
1) The 922 still doesn't have [email protected] (which Dish is using as an advertising point for new accounts). 
2) The 922 is not available from Dish as either an upgrade to existing accounts or as an option for new accounts. 
3) The Hopper, which is based on the 922, doesn't have Sling embedded like the 922.

While the 922 might not have been a fiasco, the signs point to it not being successful. The 922 supporters keep asking about proof that the 922 was a fiasco. Why don't you show us the proof that the 922 has a future?


----------



## ZBoomer

The guy out doing my Hopper install this morning said he's installed ONE 922 in the past year (or more)... Looks like most people were still going with lesser DVR's, and not willing to pay extra for the upgrade. If that's a common number, no wonder why it's being replaced basically.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

MCHuf said:


> While the 922 might not have been a fiasco, the signs point to it not being successful. The 922 supporters keep asking about proof that the 922 was a fiasco. Why don't you show us the proof that the 922 has a future?


Sorry, but you're hopping on the wrong train.

I never said the 922 was a successful endeavor. It had enough problems and lack of support from Dish that probably has it on its last legs.

But... P Smith has asserted that embedded Sling on the 922 was a fiasco. I've asked him to prove his assertion. He fails to do that.

I don't need to prove the 922 has a future, as you ask, because I never said it did. I think it is clear the Hopper/Joey is intended to replace all of Dish receivers going forward until they come up with something better perhaps in a few years... so they may start backing away from things like the 922.

But that doesn't make the 922 or embedded Sling a fiasco. I've seen no proof of that.


----------



## P Smith

I did proof, but it cannot take its way into your brain .


----------



## ZBoomer

In a way, "Sling" technology period is a fail. Why? Almost all phone carriers now have data limits, and with that you pretty much can't use it at all unless on wifi. Watching live video will push you over a 2GB limit very fast.

When my data became limited, I pretty much stopped using Sling on my phone, which was 75% of when I used it.

I wouldn't consider that a fault of the technology, just my take on why the technology itself doesn't seem to be catching on.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

P Smith said:


> I did proof, but it cannot take its way into your brain .


Nothing you have posted is evidence of a fiasco. You obviously have formed your own opinion... but have no proof of why Dish decided to not include embedded Sling in the Hopper/Joey. You also have provided no proof that they might not bring back embedded Sling in a future product, nor have you provided proof that any kind of "fiasco" resulted in the decision.

All you've done is post opinion based on really nothing except that the 922 had embedded Sling and not the XiP series does not. There could be any number of reasons for this that do not equate to a "fiasco" and while you have demanded others prove their points with links to Web sites and other forms of proof, you have offered no tangible proof of your "fiasco" belief.


----------



## P Smith

I see it as you can't make it opposite. 
Your opinion based on pretty much extensive wording: no technical background, no internal functionality knowledge ...


----------



## Stewart Vernon

P Smith said:


> I see it as you can't make it opposite.
> Your opinion based on pretty much extensive wording: no technical background, no internal functionality knowledge ...


If you can't post any proof, then I'll consider this a done discussion. No sense in beating the dead horse and arguing over your opinion.

You have stated an opinion and attempted to assert it as fact with zero factual evidence to back up claims of a fiasco.


----------



## James Long

Yep. When the discussion gets to the "my invisible resume is stronger than yours" argument it is no longer a discussion of facts or opinion.


----------



## P Smith

I think it was initial mistake to stir separate discussion of the aspect. 
OK, it was my opinion (what else you want to see on the site ?), it was mention in between lines somewhere ...


----------



## Jhon69

Stewart Vernon said:


> Sorry, but you're hopping on the wrong train.
> 
> I never said the 922 was a successful endeavor. It had enough problems and lack of support from Dish that probably has it on its last legs.
> 
> But... P Smith has asserted that embedded Sling on the 922 was a fiasco. I've asked him to prove his assertion. He fails to do that.
> 
> I don't need to prove the 922 has a future, as you ask, because I never said it did. I think it is clear the Hopper/Joey is intended to replace all of Dish receivers going forward until they come up with something better perhaps in a few years... so they may start backing away from things like the 922.
> 
> But that doesn't make the 922 or embedded Sling a fiasco. I've seen no proof of that.


No support from DISH?.I must have imagined my guide logos being updated 3 times since I bought my 922/wMT2,also the latest rumor from the other place is BBMP is coming to the 922 in April,2012.I will let you know if it does.

Yes embedded sling is a "fiasco"!,or the suits at DISH wanted to increase profits per receiver and less costs?.You decide?


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Jhon69 said:


> No support from DISH?.I must have imagined my guide logos being updated 3 times since I bought my 922/wMT2,also the latest rumor from the other place is BBMP is coming to the 922 in April,2012.I will let you know if it does.
> 
> Yes embedded sling is a "fiasco"!,or the suits at DISH wanted to increase profits per receiver and less costs?.You decide?


Something isn't a "fiasco" just because you decide to stop doing it. All the 922 problems that could be considered fiasco-like, I wouldn't say embedded Sling is one of them and haven't seen any proof to support that.

I believe they are still working on updates to the 922, and hope for Blockbuster support... but am pretty sure that all the original stuff planned for the 922 has been tabled. All the Web-enabled stuff like being able to search the Internet and IMDB for info on movies and such... I'm pretty sure that is never going to happen now.

I'll grant you that some of how Dish has treated the 922 (especially marketing or lack thereof) might could be considered a fiasco. Certainly much moreso than embedded Sling.


----------



## Jhon69

Stewart Vernon said:


> Something isn't a "fiasco" just because you decide to stop doing it. All the 922 problems that could be considered fiasco-like, I wouldn't say embedded Sling is one of them and haven't seen any proof to support that.
> 
> I believe they are still working on updates to the 922, and hope for Blockbuster support... but am pretty sure that all the original stuff planned for the 922 has been tabled. All the Web-enabled stuff like being able to search the Internet and IMDB for info on movies and such... I'm pretty sure that is never going to happen now.
> 
> I'll grant you that some of how Dish has treated the 922 (especially marketing or lack thereof) might could be considered a fiasco. Certainly much moreso than embedded Sling.


Yes I agree,all I know if it is a fiasco(how can it be because it works good) I sure have enjoyed using it so far,everything has worked good on my 922/wMT2.

Everyone should have realized no Web-enabled stuff when DISH decided to not bring out the keyboard.

But there is still internet apps.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Jhon69 said:


> Yes I agree,all I know if it is a fiasco(how can it be because it works good) I sure have enjoyed using it so far,everything has worked good on my 922/wMT2.
> 
> Everyone should have realized no Web-enabled stuff when DISH decided to not bring out the keyboard.
> 
> But there is still internet apps.


Yep... and do you remember the original CES show talk was also about supporting a wireless monitor in another room. That never happened either.


----------



## Jhon69

Stewart Vernon said:


> Yep... and do you remember the original CES show talk was also about supporting a wireless monitor in another room. That never happened either.


Well? it sounded good!.

Think that idea went the way of the HIC on the Hopper&Joey?.


----------

